# Browsing smb network in nautilus how?

## Sugarat

When i go into 'Computer -> Network' on nautilus nothing shows.. what do I need to do to get it to let me browse my network like a Windows machine?

----------

## Naib

emerge gnome-vfs-extras it contains the extension of smb for nautilus

----------

## Sugarat

Aha,  thanks - that did the trick. 

 When I'm accessing a remote samba share now however, I double click on the public folder within nautilus and get a dialog box saying 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 'The filename "public" indicates that this file is of type "x-directory/smb-share". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "folder". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
> 
> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "folder", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file. '

 

----------

## Pluvius

I am trying to emerge gnome-vfs-extras and it is marked as blocked by gnome-vfs-2.8.3-r1. Is there a solution around this? I haven't seen it in the forums. 

Pluvius

----------

## Sugarat

Although nautilus on my Gnome 2.8 now (kindof) supports browsing the windows network, its unuseable. - I click on 'Network Servers' and then double click 'Windows Network'.  A box then appears saying ' You must login to access smb://gingernut and asks for login details!

 This doesn't happen when browsing the network from a windows machine, so how can I tell nautilus to stop asking for a password?

----------

## Radiator

 *Quote:*   

> Although nautilus on my Gnome 2.8 now (kindof) supports browsing the windows network, its unuseable. - I click on 'Network Servers' and then double click 'Windows Network'. A box then appears saying ' You must login to access smb://gingernut and asks for login details!
> 
> This doesn't happen when browsing the network from a windows machine, so how can I tell nautilus to stop asking for a password?

 

I have the same problem. I can continue somehow with anonymous login, but it asks more than one time to just to get to the share listing. And there is the end - i can't browse these shares.

If i doubleclick them, a red box appears: "Cannot open $share", where $share is the sharename

the text there says: 

```
The filename "e" indicates that this file is of type "x-directory/smb-share". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "folder". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.

Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "folder", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file. 
```

Any suggestions how to browse smb shares like windows ?

----------

## Bekker

Since I did an emerge -u world yesterday I have exactly the same problem and it is driving me crazy. Nautilus aks me about 6 times for a password before I get into my shared direcotry. Is there a solution for this? I have emerged gnome-vfs gnome-vfs with samba & howl in the USE flags. It used to work o.k. before.

Thanks for any info.

Chera

----------

## khud

It seems to be the same bug that's with microsoft video files. It honestly sucks.

----------

## Gentoonie

same thing here for me, this authentication jungle is driving me crazy  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Anyone found a solution yet ?

----------

## Bekker

Not really a solution but I emerged LinNeighborhood. this works much better.

Bekker

----------

## ahlen

A bit outdated post but anyway. A small workaround is to open the folder with the command: 

```
nautilus --no-desktop
```

 works for me but isn't ideal as it is kind of slow.

----------

